# I hit 196, what's your max heart rate?



## gibbons (Nov 9, 2002)

I am 46, 5''7" and 165lbs. I carry the extra weight around my waist, as I have since high school. I have never smoked or done other chemicals. I am busy so I only ride get to 100 miles or so a week on my 15.9 lb (accurate scale) Orca. 

I always include some hill climbs in my rides, including stuff like a 1.5 mile canyon at 15-18% grade. On those types of climbs, my heart rate will be from 185 to 196 for 15 min straight. I did a Norba mountain bike race a few years ago, and my heart rate monitor blinked 199 for most of the time, that was its peak reading capability and I was above that. Riding the flats I am always 160-170. I have cross checked monitors with exercise equipment, they all read the same.

So, if you look at the charts, my max should be 174 for my age, and for normal excercise, I should keep it 130-140. I hit 140 riding down my driveway. Should I see a doctor? If so, what type should I start with? My family practice guy said that if I do those HRs all the time, I should be OK. Sounds odd to me.... especially since a recent blood test has my cholesterol at 224, even though I don't eat lots of dairy, red meat, or fried stuff.

So, how old are you, and what HR do you hit under what conditions?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

gibbons said:


> I am 46, 5''7" and 165lbs. I carry the extra weight around my waist, as I have since high school. I have never smoked or done other chemicals. I am busy so I only ride get to 100 miles or so a week on my 15.9 lb (accurate scale) Orca.
> 
> I always include some hill climbs in my rides, including stuff like a 1.5 mile canyon at 15-18% grade. On those types of climbs, my heart rate will be from 185 to 196 for 15 min straight. I did a Norba mountain bike race a few years ago, and my heart rate monitor blinked 199 for most of the time, that was its peak reading capability and I was above that. Riding the flats I am always 160-170. I have cross checked monitors with exercise equipment, they all read the same.
> 
> ...


Forget the charts and formulas - they do not work. I'm 54 with a MHR of about 196. - TF


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

my jpg is 5 kb over the max 195, scratch my post
I'm removing it since I cant post my picture


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

*Forget the so called AGE FORMULA.*

Im 32 and my MAX is 202. I thought the 220-age was way out for me, but you guys, WOW.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

One of the riders in the Vuelta was pulled from the race and taken to the hospital after he ran a steady 230 bpm today. Now that's a high heart rate!


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

wasfast said:


> One of the riders in the Vuelta was pulled from the race and taken to the hospital after he ran a steady 230 bpm today. Now that's a high heart rate!


Geez. I hit 188 in a cross race today and I wanted to puke.

The highest I've seen is 197. I base my zones off of a 200 max. I'm a 29-y-o female.


----------



## clintb (Apr 8, 2002)

Geez, those are some high heart rates. While doing the local hammerfest today, I had an average of 139 over the whole 53 miles and 2hr 44 mins. Max was only 177. Seems I can't get my ticker going with cycling like I can while running. Maybe I've adapted and become efficient?

I'll regularly run 10 miles and pickup the pace coming back and carry 183 bpm for three or so miles. Even that's steadily dropping as I run more.


----------



## cpuffe (Aug 1, 2004)

42 yo male...I have measured my MHR at 204 several times. Generally if I get over 195 for prolonged times I want to puke.

"Theoretical" MHR, as stated here and elsewhere many times, is crap. Your MHR is what it is. 220-age for me is 178, which in reality is about 8 bpm over my LTHR. The 220-age thing works for sedentary people as an estimate, but most every fit person I know goes way over that.


----------



## crankee (Aug 2, 2003)

I'm a 48 yr old dude. My max HR is 197, tested and verified a few times on long, steep hills to the point of puking and/or passing out (not fun, btw). About four years ago, my HR spiked in the 220-range and it wasn't due to a monitor malfunction. Went to the doc for a look-see, but she found nothing out of the ordinary. I think she said it could've been a hydration issue. It was a one-time occurance, no further problems.


----------



## Boise100 (Sep 9, 2003)

24 162 lbs. On today's 53 mile ride, I averaged 174 bpm with a max of 202 bpm. Resting heart rate is 40 bpm.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Max sustainable HR - 185
Max achieved - 207

According to a recent vO2 / lactate threshold test (v02 measured accurately, LT estimated based on HR, O2, and power, not blood anal.), my HR zones in Friel / Trainingbible's terms are :

1 <156
2 156-167
3 168-174
4 175-186
5 187-198+

23 y.o male, 1st full yr training, if that matters.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Interesting how high most of these are - I wonder what the average is for highly trained cyclists? 
My max during a Vo2max test in a lab was 191. I've seen as high as 194 on my Polar HRM, but that difference is within the margin of error. I'm 35. Thankfully, a higher maxHR doesn't make one any faster.


----------



## Tim M (Apr 21, 2005)

peterpen said:


> Thankfully, a higher maxHR doesn't make one any faster.


Right-o on that. A couple of years ago I was doing some time trials in a series and was consistently close to last place, and typically held my heart rate between 192-196, usually about 10 miles, flat course. Max on some non racing hills was 210. A 600' steepish hill by my house was usually around 204 near the top. I'm a chubby 39 yo, and a chubby 36 then. And certainly not fast.


----------



## tom_o (May 6, 2004)

<-- 25 yo male.

Beginning of the season (fat, out of shape), max (recorded) 204.

Middle/end of season (not fat, almost in shape), max (recorded) 196.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

215 tops running, i can average 195 for up to 15 minutes
on the bike i can avg 180 for 4 hours, peak at 192 (at 130 cadence im sunk... cant spin my legs ne faster).
14 y/o male, turning 15 in about a month and 2 weeks


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

estone2 said:


> 215 tops running, i can average 195 for up to 15 minutes
> on the bike i can avg 180 for 4 hours, peak at 192 (at 130 cadence im sunk... cant spin my legs ne faster).
> 14 y/o male, turning 15 in about a month and 2 weeks



enjoy it while you can dude


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

field-recorded max HR: 185
lactate threshold HR: 162

29 y/o male


----------



## scfishy (Jul 8, 2005)

I need to figure out my max HR. I get my stationary trainer next week so I'll probably do it then. I just got my monitor a couple weeks ago. I did a fitness test ride from the Lance Armstrong Performance Program book I read and rode 3 miles as hard as I could. The highest I saw was 196 or so, though I didn't bother checking the max HR on the monitor before I cleared it. I also felt like I really could have pushed a bit harder. I'll figure out my max next week though.

[edited to add] Forgot to tell, I'm a 20 y/o male and I started cycling in July.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

First of all, the HR meters on bikes may be inaccurate.

As far as bragging rights go, I had a 200 HR at age 48, confirmed on a cardiologist's treadmill. I've seen 202 on a MB trail. I was on the treadmill for 15' and could have gone on longer but the doc stopped it since he's seen that macho male mentality before . . .

Max HR means NOTHING, if you have to use most of it to get things done. I mean if a guy with 180 max needs 165 to go faster than you with a 190 HR (and your max is 210 or whatever), what's the big deal???

At age 45 I used to bike with a 29-year old guy. His max HR was 190. He used to race. Hell, I couldn't keep up with him on sprints or hills even with my vaunted 200 max HR.

You are much better off with a 175 max and using only 70% of it to efficiently bike than have your heart pound itself to pieces.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Clevor said:


> First of all, the HR meters on bikes may be inaccurate.
> 
> As far as bragging rights go, I had a 200 HR at age 48, confirmed on a cardiologist's treadmill. I've seen 202 on a MB trail. I was on the treadmill for 15' and could have gone on longer but the doc stopped it since he's seen that macho male mentality before . . .
> 
> ...


far too true 
although the advantage of HR's for me is that in PE class we run 2 miles a day with Polar 725i's, and the way they make sure we're not slacking is HR; i can do 170 just hopping along, then go bike 30 miles every day after school. it's bogus, and completely useless for everyone else, but its a blessing for me


----------



## Gus69 (Jun 22, 2003)

male age 35

Max HR : 198 bpm
Lactate threshold : 164 bpm
Rest : 45 bpm

Going trekking in high mountains 2500-5500meters for the next 4 weeks
I'll try making a new test when I get back.

Gus


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

gibbons said:


> ... I. Should I see a doctor? If so, what type should I start with? My family practice guy said that if I do those HRs all the time, I should be OK. Sounds odd to me.... especially since a recent blood test has my cholesterol at 224, even though I don't eat lots of dairy, red meat, or fried stuff.
> 
> So, how old are you, and what HR do you hit under what conditions?



Yes, you should see a doctor. Psychiatrist and ask him to examine persons that have compiled charts that you try to use. This charts can be used only as very rough firstestimation if you have no HRM to measure your real heart rate.

Holesterol level in himan bodies is *mostly* determined by own metabolism and is only very slightly influenced by diet (whatever nutritioneist said).

At age 21 my max HR was 234 - measured by very experienced sport medicine specialist in lab conditions on stationery bike. My current max HR (at age 49) I really do not know, as see no point to measure it, but it definitely not less then 180.


----------



## DW4477 (Feb 4, 2005)

With a 15.9lb bike and 224 cholesterol, your max heart rate should be about 183


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

As for cholesterol, your good cholesterol might be high given that you're getting a decent amount of exercise.


----------



## HWS2 (Sep 5, 2005)

Male, 41YO, 70", 171 lbs, MHR that I've seen is 198 while running


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

Highest I ever saw was 198 - and I felt like I was about to pass out - seeing stars, about to puke, etc.
Lactate threshold is around 175 or so; resting HR around 38-40.

I'm a male, 22, 6'1, 171 lbs.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*limit is only a word*

highest i've ever seen mine was 218 when i attacked and dropped the group i was riding with on a long-ish climb. i was going absolutely as hard as i could, and when i got to the top and stopped to drink and wait, i could actually see my pulse in the veins in my forearms. i had to sit down on the grass on the side of the road because i couldn't balance my bike.

i'm 18 years old, 6'0" and 135-140 pounds. at the time, i was doing about 20-25hrs/week. i take pride in the fact that doctors have trouble taking my blood pressure....hahaha.


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

Male, 34yo - Max 208bpm, measured during multiple stress tests. Time trial max 184 for just over an hour. During atrial fibrillations - 228-234...yikes!

The Flash


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm 37 and I have no idea what my max hr is. I have a hard time getting my hr higher than 177bpm on the bike. I base my training on the assumption that my max is around 195 or 200bpm. I can maintain 170-172 bpm for an hour at this point. I'm able to have a conversation on the bike at up to around 165 bpm.


----------



## sevenrd (Jul 18, 2005)

*Last weekend...*

<----age

I was riding a moderate climb when another rider passed me. He then proceeded to slow down. Ok, now he was going too slow, so I passed him. About 100 yards later he comes flying by me. "Ok, let's go!", I thought to myself. I climbed on his wheel and let him tow me for a while (hey, he started this friendly little competition!) He was really pushing it, and my heart rate was beginning to hit the low 190s. When we reached the final, steeper stretch of the climb, I sprinted past him, giving it all I had. When I got home and checked my max it showed 203bpm. I was surprised.


----------



## jfitzem (Sep 1, 2004)

*Max heart rate*

I usually climb around 187 bpm, I max out at 220bpm. 29yr, 173lb all around roadie. I figure 220 is far from typical, but I only hit that rate on a sprint finish, or to finish an uphill climb. If my rate goes higher than 215, I usually do not recover well (that's probably obvious). jf


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I can't get it up for road biking - my heart rate that is . While I've hit 200-202 on a mountain bike, the highest I seen on a road bike is 185. I personally think it's because I can't encounter a grade steep enough to provide much resistance in top gear, standing up and pedaling, since road bikes are so light and the rolling resistance so low. Or I guess I ain't spinning fast enough. Now I'm riding a standard 53-39 double and 12-25 rear, and a TCR Comp 1 which weighs 16.5 pounds.

Or maybe it's because I went from mountain biking to road biking . I never tried something like finishing a climb up the Huis De Alps by sprinting, but normally none of us would need to do this.


----------



## EricNM (Oct 7, 2005)

I am 35
6'1"
190ish pounds.


I routinely break into the low 200's. The highest I have ever recorded was 217. I "freak out" when I see my HR in the 2-teens and usually back off on my effort. I guess the point being that it may well be higher than that. I have never thrown up, passed out, etc. 

As my body has adapted to road riding (I have only been on the road 1.5 years. Mtbiker.), it has become increasingly harder to get my HR up to those levels.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

estone2 said:


> 215 tops running, i can average 195 for up to 15 minutes
> on the bike i can avg 180 for 4 hours, peak at 192 (at 130 cadence im sunk... cant spin my legs ne faster).
> 14 y/o male, turning 15 in about a month and 2 weeks


195 for 15 minutes? 180 for 4 hours? I'm guessing no, but i'm open to debate.


----------



## saviour machine (Nov 30, 2004)

jfitzem said:


> I usually climb around 187 bpm, I max out at 220bpm. 29yr, 173lb all around roadie. I figure 220 is far from typical, but I only hit that rate on a sprint finish, or to finish an uphill climb. If my rate goes higher than 215, I usually do not recover well (that's probably obvious). jf


I'm with you. I hit 217 in sprints and see 210 at the top hills alot. I'm 39.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

*An update... and now a question*

Maybe this is all too much information but anyway here's the deal. 

I started cycling when I was 14. I raced up until 10 years ago but then I went back to school and life took it's course and I haven't been very serious about cycling again until recently. I move to SoCal from Chicago not so long ago in part so that I can get serious about being the best I can be on the bike again. Since March I've lost 30lbs. and I aiming to get down to 160 or even maybe 155. Now that I've situated my life the way it is now I can do what I need to do year round to achieve my fitness goals. My training has been focused on rebuilding a deep level of base fitness and climbing since I'm from the flat lands. I'm a fairly good sprinter but I've done zero serious sprint work until today. 

As I said before I don't know what my max hr is but I base my training on the assumption that my max is around 195-200. I've haven't really been over 177bpm in a very long time until today... I think. Like I said did a couple of serious sprints today just for the hell of it. The first one I did was just a short kick that I started at 32-33 mph on a flat section after coming down a hill. I spun out my 53x13 training setup and got up to 42 mph. My hr meter read 214bpm. 

After about 90 seconds I did another one which was more of an effort where I started from about 22-23 mph and and got up to 39 mph. Again my hr meter read 214bpm. I recovered for about 45 seconds doing about 22 mph mostly from the momentum built up. Then I hit a short/200 yard, 5-6% hill where my hr hit about 172 bpm as per the norm.

I'm doubting that I really got up to 214 bpm but then again I haven't been getting many false readings from my current hr meter setup in general. I can maitain 170-172 bpm for at least an hour at my current fitness level but I've never had a resting rate lower than 60 bpm in my entire life no matter how fit I've been. Could I have really gotten up to 214 bpm and should I adjust my training hr zones up?


----------



## EricNM (Oct 7, 2005)

> should I adjust my training hr zones up?


 Maybe, maybe not. Max heart rate isn't really a good indicator of zones. You really should find your LT and set your training zones around that heart rate. As for the 214, maybe, maybe not. A lot of the polar HRM you can download and view your HR vs time, to see if the monitor is spiking or if you are maintaining it for some short amount of time.





BTW Mr G-Nome, I averaged 171 for 3:20hours on the first day of the Tour of the Gila and
169 bpm for 3:45 on the final day and I'm 35 so for a young kid that might be possible.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

EricNM said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Max heart rate isn't really a good indicator of zones. You really should find your LT and set your training zones around that heart rate. As for the 214, maybe, maybe not. A lot of the polar HRM you can download and view your HR vs time, to see if the monitor is spiking or if you are maintaining it for some short amount of time.


I use the most basic Polar model so I have no down load. I'm familiar with the characteristics of when a HR gives a false reading. My wireless VDO cyclometer will totally screw with my Polar if I wrap it around my bars but it's been perfectly fine on my wrist. I kept checking the read out and noticed it or I was maintaining 214 for period of time. It wasn't a split second spike.

I was able to maintain 170-172 for an hour last month. I don't know how much longer I could have maintained that because after an hour it was time for me to go back down the mountian. I don't hit the "gossip threshold" until about 166-167 bpm. If you define LT as what can be maintained for a half hour I'd assume my LT is about 174-175bpm at this point but I'm working on improving it. An LT at 174-175bpm isn't so hot if my max is 214bpm.

How do you define or relate the training zones to LT instead of max HR?


----------



## roberto (Oct 11, 2004)

gibbons said:


> So, how old are you, and what HR do you hit under what conditions?


I'm 63 y.o. and wheight 76kg (about 167 pounds). While climbing I can sustain 160+ for more than 20 minutes.
My maximum HR is around 175 and my rest HR is 48.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*max perceived max*

So, now we go to heart rates and have graduated from how fast we ride??? OK.

George Hincapie was tracked at one Paris Roubeaux (sp?) with his heart rate at 90%+ max for nearly an hour. It was an increadible statement of fitness. 

I once tried to maintain 85% of my max hr on my trainer for an hour and wound up puking all over the bike, myself the floor the TV and really anything I could spew on. This was when I was in OK shape and could ride a rather flat century every weekend and ride under 6 hours in all of them solo without a huge huge effort on my part. In none of that time did I even consider going above 80% of my max for anything other than dodging another car or animal.

I am no fitness freak, so I want to know, why we now have a thread where individuals are saying, oh yeah, I can hold 180bpm HR for 4 hours. Unless your max HR is over 206, I will have to say NO, YOU CAN NOT DO THAT. Elite endurace athletes BARELY manage that. I have to say, unknown guy or gal on internet is well, WRONG...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ttug said:


> So, now we go to heart rates and have graduated from how fast we ride??? OK.
> 
> George Hincapie was tracked at one Paris Roubeaux (sp?) with his heart rate at 90%+ max for nearly an hour. It was an increadible statement of fitness.
> 
> ...



Speaking of elite racers, Greg LeMond could go at 95% for at least one hour.

On this issue I'm not quite as quick to categorize peoples claims about their AT or how long they can maintain a certian HR as dubious because of the wide range of variability from individual to individual and because AT is highly trainable.

However, I doubt anyone who says they can do 180bpm for 4 hours or even 2 hours.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*wow*



rocco said:


> Speaking of elite racers, Greg LeMond could go at 95% for at least one hour.
> 
> On this issue I'm not quite as quick to categorize peoples claims about their AT or how long they can maintain a certian HR as dubious because of the wide range of variability from individual to individual and because AT is highly trainable.
> 
> However, I doubt anyone who says they can do 180bpm for 4 hours or even 2 hours.


Greg was on that edge. Oh well.

Hey, do you know where I can get a HRM that has scientific notation? I mean, just before my heart pops and my blood gets frothy, I want to have the satisfaction of knowing, oh yeah man, my max heart rate is 1 gabillion zilllion....


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ttug said:


> Greg was on that edge. Oh well.
> 
> Hey, do you know where I can get a HRM that has scientific notation? I mean, just before my heart pops and my blood gets frothy, I want to have the satisfaction of knowing, oh yeah man, my max heart rate is 1 gabillion zilllion....


Wouldn't your blood get frothy first then your heart pops?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*true*



rocco said:


> Wouldn't your blood get frothy first then your heart pops?


Of course that is true. I might find out on the trainer tonight as I practice my threshold intervals that allow me to take 3 day long pulls at 45 mph.

Afterwards, I plan to have a beer and drop 5 blotters to keep spiritually grounded. Assuming I have not dropped dead.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ttug said:


> Of course that is true. I might find out on the trainer tonight as I practice my threshold intervals that allow me to take 3 day long pulls at 45 mph.
> 
> Afterwards, I plan to have a beer and drop 5 blotters to keep spiritually grounded. Assuming I have not dropped dead.



The things we're willing to do to our bodies to go faster...


----------

